# Mahlkonig EK43 Back in Stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are now back in stock of the *Mahlkonig EK43 Grinder*

Our discounted price of £1,599 + VAT will ONLY remain until end of May 2014 when it will revert back to standard RRP.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EK43%20T%20Grinder


----------

